
Ask HN: What snacks, food, or drink do you like to have while programming? - kevindeasis
Foods with sugar really help me to focus, but I was looking what everyone was munching on. Especially, since I was thinking of reducing my sugar intake.
======
jeffmould
I gave up soda several years ago. Switched to drinking water and Vitamin Water
Zero. The Zero line contains Truvia and a little fructose. It was the only
drink that fulfilled my sugar cravings without all the sugar. I do drink
coffee as well.

------
jareds
Black coffee and fruit

